# The World According to Lance



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The World According to Lance - Four Corners


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

It's up on YouTube now:

The World According to Lance - 4 Corners - YouTube

About 45 mins long. I haven't had time to watch it (I'm at work), but it's supposed to be very good.

Betsy Andreau: "He's the Bernie Madoff of sport"


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the youtube link


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

embedded for your convenience


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Just finished watching the video. Very concise video on the whole LA saga and peloton doping.

This video will go viral in the cycling world, no doubt it will be linked on may cycling forums whenever the subject of Lance Armstrong comes up. This video will turn into the "Doping 101" cycling doping video on Youtube for sure.

But if you guys have been following the Doping Forum on RBR, then it's nothing new as our own Dr Falsetti has been saying the exact thing all along. And lol the Doping Forum has gone from an outcast anemic forum into one of the more engaging forum all of the sudden, thanks to Lance.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

As has been said, this is a pretty concise video on the whole saga, with some pretty interesting footage including LA sworn testimony, and some interviews with Betty, the former WADA president, the french laboratory that invented the EPO test etc... Thanks for posting!


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, that's a really good video.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Nicely summarises some of the key evidence in the USPS/Armstrong saga. Poor Liggett seemed pretty forlorn as he forced himself to come to terms with the enormity of his buddy's guilt. Makes the UCI look impotent at best, completely crooked at worst.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

1. The UCI is/was terrible. Just terrible.

2. Mellow Johnny's. No thanks..

3. LA is in deep doo doo. Whether or not he sees jail time, fines etc, the uneducated "fans" are slowly becoming informed. Sad really..

4. Betsy Andreau. Vindicated.

**Great video. Thanks!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

burgrat said:


> Betsy Andreau: "He's the Bernie Madoff of sport"


funny 4 days ago before this video came out I also compared LA to Madoff in a post too
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/4137958-post75.html


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> 4. Betsy Andreau. Vindicated.
> 
> **Great video. Thanks!


yeah and she don't resemble anywhere close to an "old fat cow obsessed with LA" either (like LA would have us believe). At this point, I'm gonna have to say anything that this guy has said or done in the past is not to be believed until further noticed. 

I hope he goes broke when after his sponsors go after him for the money he earned through lying and rigging the sport. This guy deserves no free pass, much less "be left alone".:idea:


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

All I can say is I used to think there was no way Lance was guilty, that it was all just one big witchhunt. I mean how can you pass 500 tests and be dirty?? I just couldn't accept it. 

I have to say now that after reading Tyler's book, David Millar's book, all the other testimony and now this video, I just can't possibly see how he DIDN'T take PEDs. Sad times for the sport indeed...


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

surfinguru said:


> All I can say is I used to think there was no way Lance was guilty, that it was all just one big witchhunt. I mean how can you pass 500 tests and be dirty?? I just couldn't accept it.
> 
> I have to say now that after reading Tyler's book, David Millar's book, all the other testimony and now this video, I just can't possibly see how he DIDN'T take PEDs.* Sad times for the sport indeed.*..


Good times for the sport. Del Morel, Marti, Ferrari, Bruyneel, Armstrong, Celya, McQuaid and Verburggen are on their way out. The risk of doping, both of sanctions and legal has never been higher.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Good times for the sport. Del Morel, Marti, Ferrari, Bruyneel, Armstrong, Celya, McQuaid and Verburggen are on their way out. The risk of doping, both of sanctions and legal has never been higher.


add Phil Ligget to the list lol


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*It was good to put faces with names*



aclinjury said:


> yeah and she don't resemble anywhere close to an "old fat cow obsessed with LA" either (like LA would have us believe). At this point, I'm gonna have to say anything that this guy has said or done in the past is not to be believed until further noticed.
> 
> I hope he goes broke when after his sponsors go after him for the money he earned through lying and rigging the sport. This guy deserves no free pass, much less "be left alone".:idea:


Yes. And Emma O'Reilly is nothing like I thought she'd be either. They both seemed totally credible.

And listening to LeMond's video tape -- wow.

Lance & Co sure were good at the whole PR thing, but don't think that can save them now.

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Good times for the sport. Del Morel, Marti, Ferrari, Bruyneel, Armstrong, Celya, McQuaid and Verburggen are on their way out. The risk of doping, both of sanctions and legal has never been higher.


Sad day for the sport as we let the now and future become muddied by the past. Now every courageous move or ride will be linked to the thought of doping. Cycling was cleaning itself up as riders from the dark years have or are retiring. Yes it is good to get the team doctors/trainers and guys like Bruyneel out, but it has been handled poorly. IMO. The UCI will always be suspect as long they are tasked with promoting and controlling races. These responsibilities are a enormous conflict of interest.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

SicBith said:


> Sad day for the sport as we let the now and future become muddied by the past. Now every courageous move or ride will be linked to the thought of doping.


That ship sailed quite some time ago.


----------



## YamaDan (Aug 28, 2012)

SicBith said:


> Sad day for the sport as we let the now and future become muddied by the past. Now every courageous move or ride will be linked to the thought of doping.


Yup, I aggree 100%

The whole Sky team this year, what were are they on? Cavindish? Is he clean? Wiggens? 

And Cadel last year? When he was with GH...how can he be clean? 

I may never care about another Tour.. It just really has saddened me to the core.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

mariomal99 said:


> add Phil Ligget to the list lol


Phil has been doping since 2006 in an effort to continuously come up new expressions for describing a cyclist with excellent descending skills. I don't think the dope has been working.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

You know I knew about Betsy, first time I got to hear and see her (at least on film). Clearly a very articulate woman and with high morals . . . . yo, she is smoking, too!!!! Frankie did well - she's hot (a little bit whiny, but you come on).

And Tyler's new wife - she looks good, too.

Funniest clips - Tyler riding an upright single speed down the road. Damn, dude was a huge factor not that long ago.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love how the chick from Oakley is answering "no" before the lawyer even finishes his question. :lol:

BTW, Armstrong's body language in that deposition footage is terrible. More than once, he looks away from the lawyer when he answers.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Phil Ligget. 

I just shake my head. He needs to confess and apologize. Just like his idol.






fc


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

francois said:


> Phil Ligget.
> 
> I just shake my head. He needs to confess and apologize. Just like his idol.


He needs to retire.

Did I hear him say that Armstrong is a breath of fresh air?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow, good show. I really like how it tells the whole story from the beginning. 

The UCI is horrible and needs to be blown-up.. Fat Pat needs to step down and let Paul Kimmage take over.

Betsy Andreau was great and Tyler comes off very good. 

And.. Phil Liggitt actually was coming to grips with the truth! (at the very end of the show.. he say's something like he wouldn't want to be in the shoes of LA letting down all the cancer survivors that believed in him)

And... LA is a liar, no doubt. 

Thanks for posting the show.. I hope one of the U.S. networks can do something similiar.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Ok, so kidding aside (thought Betsy is kinda hot, fo real) - it was a well done show and way better than anything else I've seen. Nothing new since I read the Secret Race. However, some thoughts:

The whole analogy of Madoff was perfect
The footage was great (I still think of Lance in a motorola jersey - so lots of memories)
Phil Anderson looks old!!!
The video of the deposition was great.
First time I saw Emma OReily - poor lady was shat upon
Jorge Jaske was cool (if you like Jens you gotta like Jorge - one on the same)

Anyway, great show.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

The was the most watched episode of 4 Corners so far this year. Over 1,000,000 viewers in Australia alone

So much for nobody caring.....


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Sad day for the sport as we let the now and future become muddied by the past. Now every courageous move or ride will be linked to the thought of doping. Cycling was cleaning itself up as riders from the dark years have or are retiring. Yes it is good to get the team doctors/trainers and guys like Bruyneel out, but it has been handled poorly. IMO. The UCI will always be suspect as long they are tasked with promoting and controlling races. These responsibilities are a enormous conflict of interest.


I agree that Lance and Johan handled this poorly. Their ridiculous media campaign has damaged the sports creditably. 

Despite their toxic actions the sport will survive and emerge stronger from their mess


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

I do not agree with the sentiment that this is a good day in cycling. 

Perhaps because I do not make the distinction between Armstrong and all the others that willingly doped or supported the system of doping.

They profited from performances that kept them on teams, gave them race results or provided them with interesting anecdotes for their books. I do not consider them victims of a corrupt system. They deserve the same ridicule, scorn and punishments that so many are happily directing towards Armstrong. They made their own decisions, now they deserve to live with them. 

It is a sad day for cycling. Why have any faith in the accomplishments of any rider or team. All that has been proven is the users are one step ahead of the testing and believe their own lies. 

Why should you believe it has changed? Because they said so.


----------

